# Andalusian's taking a walk on his grooming day



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow I have never seen a more beautiful mane!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful. Like hammered steel. ... with a mane!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

My goodness he is handsome!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

That mane is pretty but looks like it could be a nightmare!!!! What a nice looking horse!!!!


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

Very gorgeous horse!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I love his mane! What is his name? 

Hey, that sorta rymes!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Beautiful. You can tell he thinks he's hot


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

He is so pretty.


----------



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful - classic Andalusian.



mlkarel2010 said:


> Beautiful. You can tell he thinks he's hot


Man, they all know they are hot!!!


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

His name is Sultan =)

I named him that because he walks like a Sultan (King)


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Sooo pretty! :]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is so beautiful!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Stunning. Thanks for sharing those! It looks like that mane gets in his way, even though its beautiful.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful!! I love the mane. I would love to have a horse with a mane like that but I don't think I could keep it up! lol


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

he is so handsome! may i ask whats in his mouth?


----------



## 123ABC (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## 123ABC (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## 123ABC (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## 123ABC (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in a comp with my sister to see who can get the most posts! lol


----------

